# E-sys cable won't connect.................



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

struckinc said:


> did you get this resolved? i am having the same problem connecting


You have an Empty Target Connection Box?


----------



## struckinc (Aug 7, 2013)

no, i have options in the target connection box. i select the f020 file but none of the connection via boxes work and the connection via vin is greyed out


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

struckinc said:


> no, i have options in the target connection box. i select the f020 file but none of the connection via boxes work and the connection via vin is greyed out


What E-Sys version and PSdZdata version are you using?

Is the engine running?


----------



## struckinc (Aug 7, 2013)

engine was not running. ignition was on though. e-sys version 3.18.4 and psdzdata 47.5.


----------



## struckinc (Aug 7, 2013)

in the installation instructions #6 said
06) Copy the contents of the "C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe" folder into the "C:\ESysData\SWE" folder


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

struckinc said:


> engine was not running. ignition was on though. e-sys version 3.18.4 and psdzdata 47.5.


Your versions are pretty old. You mean need to update, but without knowing what I-Step the car is on, I can't say for sure.

Try it with the Engine running.

You are using an ENET Interface cable, correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

struckinc said:


> in the installation instructions #6 said
> 06) Copy the contents of the "C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe" folder into the "C:\ESysData\SWE" folder


Those directions are very old, and I wrote them more than 2 years ago based on what I thought was needed at the time, and back then it was thought that they were needed in both locations (hence it was COPY and not MOVE). It turns out nothing is needed in \psdzdata\swe folder, and copying the files there is just a waste of 20 gb of hard drive space.


----------



## struckinc (Aug 7, 2013)

i am downloading the new files you sent now. what can i delete of the old version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

struckinc said:


> i am downloading the new files you sent now. what can i delete of the old version?


Delete the entire psdzdata folder and replace it with the new one from 48.2.


----------



## struckinc (Aug 7, 2013)

so will that be the only changes i make since i have the e-sys installed already?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

struckinc said:


> so will that be the only changes i make since i have the e-sys installed already?


Yes. Your E-Sys Option pointing to your PSdZData folder should remain the same since you are putting it in the same exact location.


----------



## x5japan (Feb 4, 2013)

I am having the same problem connecting.F30(2013 i-level F020_13_07_506)

Mac book pro '17 mid 2010(8GB) windows 7 64bit(bootcamp) 
E-sys 3.22.5 or 3.23.4 and PSdZ 50.4

1.First I could connect the car .
2.I had edited "fem_body (tfl_mdulas)"
3.I pushed "code FDL"

4.the Message maybe "The memory is not enough. Please restart e-sys. "

5.E-sys restart

6.After that I cannot connect to the car.ZGW-search is blank.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5japan said:


> I am having the same problem connecting.F30(2013 i-level F020_13_07_506)
> 
> Mac book pro '17 mid 2010(8GB) windows 7 64bit(bootcamp)
> E-sys 3.22.5 or 3.23.4 and PSdZ 50.4
> ...


Is car engine running?

Even though ZGW_Search is blank, have you tried making connection to the car anyway?


----------



## x5japan (Feb 4, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Is car engine running?
> 
> Even though ZGW_Search is blank, have you tried making connection to the car anyway?


I tryed some states.

Car engine is not running.
ACC on

1.Mac -- F30(e-sys 3.22.5 )
2.dell win8 --- F30(e-sys 3.23.4)
3.Mac --- F30(e-sys 3.23.4 VER up)

Every states could not connect.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5japan said:


> I tryed some states.
> 
> Car engine is not running.
> ACC on
> ...


You should run the engine to begin with, and then see if it works.


----------



## x5japan (Feb 4, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You should run the engine to begin with, and then see if it works.


Thank you for your quick reply.
I will try again.


----------



## hirurg78 (May 24, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> So it is working now?


Hi, Shawn! I m sorry for bother you again, on my laptop there are no loopback interface in the connections, nothing to disable. and ZGW_search is empty with ENET cable plugged in. Maybe you can give me an idea? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hirurg78 said:


> Hi, Shawn! I m sorry for bother you again, on my laptop there are no loopback interface in the connections, nothing to disable. and ZGW_search is empty with ENET cable plugged in. Maybe you can give me an idea?
> Thanks in advance


Do you have an Empty Target Connection Box?


----------



## hirurg78 (May 24, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have an Empty Target Connection Box?


No. its not empty
I use ZGW_search.exe to locate a car IP address, but its blank


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hirurg78 said:


> No. its not empty
> I use ZGW_search.exe to locate a car IP address, but its blank


You will not be able to connect via VIN unless PSdZData is properly installed, and the Car and Laptop have a connection. For this:

1) The Target Connection Window should not be blank (It should show multiple target connections for different chassis')
2) ENET Cable must be good and making good contact in OBDII Port 
3) Car must have proper voltage (Make sure motor is running if car is not on a Charger).
4) Laptop must not have Firewall or any Antivirus software running.
5) PC Lan Adapter should get a fallback IP address of 169.254.xxx.xxx (Make sure it is using DHCP and does not have a Static IP address assigned to it)

Some PC's do not allow LAN Connection if WLAN is connected is enabled. You should also try disabling your WLAN Adapter, so that only LAN Adapter is enabled.


----------

